# My attempt at 5 shots in a circle badge



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent Shooting Tom !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TreeFork


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweet shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern it, Tag!!!! I don't think I can find anything to complain about in that video. Heavy sigh ... guess I will just have to put in for your badge ... :rofl:

Way to go, my friend! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Charles!!!!!!! I never thought I would be shooting for badges, but with the help of several Forum members I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Herl yes tag! Thats some great shootin right there.


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Amazing shooting and great video!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Perfect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Match lighter badge is next or what ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for cheering me on.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

3 ball on ball shots! Fantastic group Tag.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go Tag, what shooter were you using? :wave:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting Tag! Also you have a very, very nice indoor range there. Congratulations on your badge!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

looks great, but sounds ehh. Lol just kidding but good job.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Great shooting!! I kept seeing the fabric in the upper left flipping like it had been shot....hahaha


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow Wee! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The slingshot I used was a very special present from Bill and Daranda Hays. I'm sorry I don't have the name of it.
View attachment 137745


----------

